# كتب مفيدة في مباديء الهندسة الاعتمادية (. Reliability Eng)



## EletEng (25 يوليو 2010)

للاخوة المهتمين في التعرف على الهندسة الاعتمادية هناك كتب مفيدة ، منها :-

- Reliability Theory and Practice للمؤلف _Igor Bazovsky_
- Basic Reliability للمؤلف _Nicholas Summerville_ 
- The Basics Of FMEA - 2nd Edition للمؤلف _Robin E. McDermott_

_ونسأل الله النفع والفائدة للجميع ,,,,,,_


----------



## مبتسم زكى (29 مارس 2011)

اريد كتاب فى هندسة المعوليه


----------

